# Gillete Gen Pro



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Recently rebuilt the engine for a Gillette Gen-Pro 6000 Watt ( Engine is a 10HP Yanmar Desiel ) Engine now runs great but the generator isn't putting out current. I tried to trick with the drill lastnight and got a little power from it but it quickly stopped putting power out again. I found a rather large 370VAC capacitor in the metal box with the control panel and outlets. It has 2 red wires going to it coming from the armutur of the generator itself. Could this copacitor be bad cause the no power issue ?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, it can. What you have there is a brushless generator, which Gillette is proud of. They are still in business, so parts are available if not obsolete.
You need a good multi-meter that can test farads, to test a cap (capacitor). The cap should have a farad/microfarad value printed on it.

I don't have their schematics or ohmic reistance tables, which are often vital to troubleshooting a genset, so I can't help too much, but:
You can ask Gillette service related questions here if you want it from the horse's mouth: http://www.gillettegenerators.com/cogmi/techreq1.html


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Thankyou paulr44. I did more test today (got ahold of the service manual) tried several tricks including having the gen running at full throttle and using a car battery to excite the capacitor saw a nice little spark and still yet nothing. With the engine off i tried shorting the capacitor with a screew driver across the leads and didn't even see a small spark. Also i tested the voltage coming directly from the generator with the engine running and im seeing 4 - 5 volts directly at the circut breakers. So im seriously thinking its the capacitor now (being its 1 of the cheapest parts means normally means it needs to be replaced, thats my thinking anyways.)


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Phillip, by any chance when you rebuilt the engine did you replace any of the elec. receptacles? While it doesn't matter on some gen sets, some *MUST* on the 120v outlets have the tab connecting the screw pairs *CUT*. Else, the sine wave of the two windings actually negate each other, just like the examples of noise-canceling headsets you've probably seen.
When I did tech support for Generac, this was one issue I'd have to address and the output voltage would be around 4 -6 volts until they cut the tabs. AGAIN, it varies from type to type.
Paul


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

No i didn't replace the outlets. Orginally the engine was run without oil and spun the connection rod bearing and it sat for years. The owner of the machine called there tech support today and he confirmed it was most likely the capacitor and was sending a brand new 1 out for free.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Let us know how you make out.
Paul


----------

